

Startups: Start Small, Win Each Point - colemaniac
http://www.colemaniac.com/colemaniac/2009/02/startups-start-small-win-each-point.html

======
colemaniac
check out the screenshots in this post. any thoughts, comments?

~~~
alabut
I'm a sucker for any kind of "behind the scenes" articles on other people's
work and especially a progression of wireframes into final designs. Having
said that, the screenshots is pretty much all there is in the post, there
isn't any explanation about each step or design decisions or why each screen
iteration evolved the way it did. Presenting them flatly like that w/o context
is like clicking through the wayback machine.

37signals often posts great blog posts with critiques of their own work or
process, here's a recent example:

[http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1525-writing-decisions-
he...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1525-writing-decisions-headline-
tests-on-the-highrise-signup-page)

~~~
colemaniac
thanks for your feedback. my goal was merely to show the progression of an
idea over time, but you are absolutely right -- the post could have used more
explanation about why the evolution occurred. i'll keep this in mind for
future posts.

~~~
alabut
No problem, I like the rough idea. It'd be great (for example) to revisit the
same topic with the same screenshots and focus in on a specific UI element,
like maybe the one sentence tagline that was there on the initial version and
then came and went in later iterations.

